# Are Honduran Red Points as Aggressive as Convicts?



## MonsterCichlids (Jan 25, 2012)

Just curious if a pair of Honduran Red Point cichlids would be a brutally aggressive as the closely related convict cichlids are? Also, are HRP's just as easy to breed as cons?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have not personally kept HRP's but I've heard they are not as aggressive as Convicts. You may also want to look into some of the Cryptoheros species like sajica, cutteri and nanoluteus...


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I think one of the reasons Convicts are generally aggressive is because they are always trying to span. I think you will see similar aggression with HRP's when they spawn. Otherwise they are not very aggressive outside of spawning.


----------



## sooner74012 (Nov 6, 2007)

I've had a breeding pair of adult HRP's for several years now in a community tank mixed with all kinds of oddball cichlids, non cichlids and even a few African Peacocks. They are GREAT! Probably my favorite 2 fish. They do breed a lot. And, during breeding they will protect their cave and the fry when born. But, they don't SEEK trouble. They only chase other fish away if they get too close. I love my HRP's and highly recommend them. In my experience, they aren't anywhere nearly as aggressive as Convicts. But, I probably should add that this is a 180 gallon tank they're in. So, plenty of places to go.


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

pics of your 180?


----------



## sooner74012 (Nov 6, 2007)

here is one taken with my phone. So, not the best quality. If you look close, you can see the HRP's and a bunch of newly born fry all around them.


----------

